# A favor please...redfish videos



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to some of the videos I've seen on here where the reds are up on the surface? 

I've done a search and can't find any. I was telling a friend about this but figured there's nothing like a visual.

Thx


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

ok around the 7 min mark:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...ie=UTF-8#tbm=vid&q=redfish+feeding+on+surface


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

CCC said:


> ok around the 7 min mark:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw2oJOXJvp4






The excitement in their voices and comments was cool......


----------

